# Question about Dynamic Range



## e90jimmy (Jun 20, 2013)

This photo was taken with my Canon 20D and 100m MACRO









Would the definition improve with higher dynamic range in say a 6D? Seems like there is a lose of detail.

Or is there something I could change about the way I took this photo it improve the detail?


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jun 20, 2013)

It doesn't appear that you're using all the DR you've got. The subject is overexposed, looks like you used Av mode - some negative EC could have helped.


----------



## jdramirez (Jun 20, 2013)

have you tried using hdr? it isn't a cure all, but it might help save you some cash.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jun 20, 2013)

More DR does help with exposure errors, but the scene you show should not need it.
Shooting RAW will give you more DR and allow you to pull out the detail.

I'd like to have more DR, and even bought a Nikon D800. I do a lot of extreme low light photography, and there is very little DR at ISO 12800, and the D800 is no exception, its even slightly less than my 5D MK III. 

At low ISO's, it can be quite amazing.

This was taken of a friends monster truck on a very bright sunny day, but the truck interior was dark. The D800 managed to capture detail on the black dashboard and on the bright sky as well. I just handed the camera up to him and he snapped the image. Normally, the sky and clouds would be totally blown out. There is good detail in the shadow areas.


----------



## ishdakuteb (Jun 20, 2013)

imo, your image is loosing details because:

1. it is over expose, and
2. not stopping down enough (note: for macro shoot... should normally start at f/8 and i will not hesitate to stop down to f/11-f/16 if i am getting close enough.)
3. when shooting a bright color subject, it is best with side lighting (to me only, not sure what others think)...

seem like your sensor kinda much more cleaner comparing to my 30d 

ummm... get that i should better prepare my popcorn like RLPhoto did in the past LOL


----------

